# cap embroidery?



## doublej (Mar 6, 2007)

Am having trouble embroidering caps. Thread breaks alot and I have changed to all different sizes of needles. I have a reniassance cantare machine. Wondering if too much density maybe. Any thoughts or ideas would be great. Thanks


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I think the best solution is to ask the support/service people from renaissance to demo it for you, using the same design you're having problem with. Yes, it could be too much thread density on your design as there are special digitizing settings for cap embroidery; but it is also possible that your machine and it's cap frame/set-up is not really "ideal" to do cap embroidery. I have a china-made embroidery machine and I also get a lot of trouble embroidering caps on it. But on my tajima machines, I don't have any problem.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

The thread breaks may be density, or just the fact that the hat pulls the needle into the needle hook because it never lays flat on the needle plate. 

The style of hat and the location on the hat can also greatly affect sewing.

A flex-fit constructed hat is very hard to sew. If the needle gets within .75" of the bill, you are just asking for trouble.
It's also hard to sew across the center seam of some hats. 

Try sewing your design on a spare shirt and see how it sews. Test the design on a different brand of hat and see if the problems go away.

(Good idea to contact your sales rep and let them get in on the fun.)


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

I am not familiar with your machine. Our embroidery machines are all Tajima's and the only time we have a problem is when it's a tall design that I try to get too close to the bill of the cap and forget to bend the bill down. When the bill hits too heavily on the back of the sewing head (on Tajima's it would hit the thread-picker guard), the hat flexes/tweaks so much that it will break threads & needles. You also have to sew hats slower than flat-hooped items because they are not as well "controlled" by the "hoop". 

Maybe you're sewing too close to the bill and you need to raise the design and/or bend the bill. Maybe you're sewing too fast. Maybe the design is not properly digitized for a hat. There's a lot of possibilities. 

As far as bigger needles, with some designs on some types of hats I am forced to step up to a #11, but usually everything we sew we use a #9 needle and either 40 or 60 weight polyneon thread.


----------



## EmbDigitizing (Oct 30, 2006)

May be your design is not digitized properly for hats. Is the design running center out? is it running top to bottom or bottom to top?

What type of hats are you using ? basic? 5 or 6 panel caps? or woolen hats?

Run the design at lower speed once you have the design perfectly digitized for your product.


----------



## doublej (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you for all of the information each one helped out tremendously.


----------



## john lee (Jun 24, 2012)

If your design is not center out then Ask your digitizer to digitize the design from center out. Also need to remove small stitches from design because sometimes this may cause thread breaks.


----------

